# Girlfriend's monster bucket mouth



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

My girl caught a monster last night!! We have been rippin the piggys all year!! We had 4 fish over 18" last week alone.. It has been a fantastic year and we will be back on the water this evening!!


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Here is her pigggy!


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, that's a good one right there

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice looking fish as well...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Oh yeah! That's a hawg right there!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow! Nice fish! Congrats! Hey how's your rig treating you with all of the mods you did this winter?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

kayakcle216 said:


> Wow! Nice fish! Congrats! Hey how's your rig treating you with all of the mods you did this winter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Pretty good man.. Still a few things i wanna do though. What about yours?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've changed a couple things up...rod holders and location of fish finder. All in all I'm happy with it. Good hearing from ya 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

The title of this post, being what it is, I wasn't sure what I was going to be reading about. 

That fish has to weight 7 lbs., an absolute monster! Congratulations to your girlfriend.  I have yet to hook a 20" Largemouth, but I'm not giving up.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow....that's a nice one. Congrats to her!


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow!!! That's a monster...

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

That thing is a giant toad. Unbelievable Ohio fish! Congrats to her, a no holds barred trophy fish. Was this public or private water?


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Hit another one tonight i have these fish patterened !! This fish makes 5 fish over 3.5 pounds in 7 days!! All taken from various PUBLIC lakes!!!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Straight up hog! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ickey09 (Oct 3, 2013)

I need some tips.

Sent from my 831C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ickey09 said:


> I need some tips.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Tip #1 never let your wife/girlfriend/old lady see you posting about her "Monster Bucketmouth!" Great title by the way!

To the OP, just messing around with that tip. You have def got a pattern if you're catching them like that! Great job!

Mr. A


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Another one of the hawggggzz .. Ok maybe i am just braggin at this point... But it has been a great year... This girl was 20"


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I now dub you the "Fish Whisper" 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow... this couple has found the" Bill Dance" lake... hooking monster after monster...nice fishing...

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

bassyakker said:


> Wow... this couple has found the" Bill Dance" lake... hooking monster after monster...nice fishing...
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Those 3 fish came out of 3 different lakes.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

This one from a public lake in WV. 22 inches 5.4 pounds


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

This is another one from last week.. She only went 18 inches though.. We hit a brand new lake last night.. Caught 19 of them but the biggest was only 17"


----------



## Ickey09 (Oct 3, 2013)

This frustrates me as a new Fisher. Ha ha

Sent from my 831C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Got out again last night at a near by lake and ripped them again.. this is insane... didn't manage any monsters this time but was able to get a pair of chunky 3 pounders.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Just out of curiosity are they keyed in on one type of bait or tactic? I have had some good luck lately. But on a few different baits and tactics.

Mr. A


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Mr. A said:


> Just out of curiosity are they keyed in on one type of bait or tactic? I have had some good luck lately. But on a few different baits and tactics.
> 
> Mr. A


Texas rigged crawls seem to be the ticket.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

I need to watch out she is starting to out fish me!! This fish ties my pb bass (6lb 10oz smallie) and shatters my pb largemouth (5.4 lbs)


She was 6lbs 10oz and 24 inches!! I couldnt believe it !! I just sat back and watched my girlfriend get drug around the lake and i got to see how well
She has paid attention to everything i have taught her as she fought the beast for near 10 minuets on light tackle !! Every time the bass would go to jump she would drop the pole keeping it down... She didn't horse her and fought here like a true pro!!! So proud of her!!


Again from another local public lake!!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Man, you guys have been tearing them up! Are any of those private lakes you're getting these fish out of or is it just that much better all around in public lakes in WV?


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

All public and this one was from ohio


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

We have still been slaying them!! Lost one yesterday as i went to net that would have been near twice this size!! Made a rookie mistake and my net was to small ahh!!

Got this one tonight along with 5 other smaller ones that were about 16 inches


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

As soon as the alert on my phone went off and seen you had replied to a post I instantly thought...he got another pig and sure enough lol nice!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

kayakcle216 said:


> As soon as the alert on my phone went off and seen you had replied to a post I instantly thought...he got another pig and sure enough lol nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Haha thanks man! I would have for sure called this fish a pig last year but after this year 18"er are "piglets" lol


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol you sir are spoiled 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

kayakcle216 said:


> Lol you sir are spoiled
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


i'm really going to be spoiled after next week. i am heading to the Georgian bay in canada to fish for huge smallmouth, musky and northern pike.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

We want photos man! Good luck and be safe 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

These temp drops at night have em moving.. Just got this one.. 3lbs 6oz. She's a cute little thing lol


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

She got a pretty decent one tonight at a lil pond we go to for our catfish bait...! (Bluegills). Didnt weigh or measure probably around 3 pounds.


----------

